# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Witaminy dla diabetyków

## medyczka

brak recenzji, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją opinię !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany-zośśka

Ja od jakiegoś czasu stosuję vitabox. Nie jem dobrze, no i uzupełniam sobie to witaminami. A to jeszcze co znalazłam w necie: Chociaż witaminy bezpośrednio nie są źródłem energii ani strukturalnymi składnikami tkanek, są niezbędne dla wzrostu i rozwoju organizmu oraz prawidłowego przebiegu procesów metabolicznych. Ich działanie biologiczne jest widoczne już przy bardzo małych stężeniach. Długotrwały niedobór którejś z witamin powoduje hipowitaminozę, a jej brak - awitaminozę. Już niewielkie niedobory mogą prowadzić do różnych chorób cywilizacyjnych - np. nadciśnienia, cukrzycy, otyłości, zaparć. Nawet dobrze zbilansowana dieta nie zapewnia często właściwej, dziennej porcji witamin i minerałów.
I skład:
wapń - 120 mg
magnez - 94 mg
witamina C - 64
rutyna - 10 mg
niacyna - 13 mg
żelazo - 4,2 mg
witamina E - 6 mg
kwas pantotenowy - 4,8 mg
cynk - 3 mg
witamina B2, B6, B1 - 3,1 mg
mangan - 0,6 mg
kwas foliowy - 160 ug
miedź - 150 ug
luteina - 100 ug
jod - 75 ug
biotyna - 40 ug
chrom - 20ug
selen - 16ug

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A dlaczego nie ma w nim witaminy A?

----------

